

Remind HN: Get something nice for your significant other today - kevinburke

I say this only because I didn't actually know this when I was dating this girl in high school and it cost me. It should be obvious to most people, but if it's not obvious, it's possible that no one ever told you. If you don't know what to get, flowers or framed photos are nice, or dinner, if it's a more serious relationship.
======
nyellin
Sometimes people let obvious duties slide when they are busy, overwhelmed with
work, or enthralled with something new and exciting. Thank you for the
reminder.

